# Tomb Raider (March 16, 2018)



## Ae (Apr 28, 2016)

> Lara Croft has been found.
> 
> Alicia Vikander has signed on to star in _Tomb Raider_ for MGM, Warner Bros and GK Films,_The Hollywood Reporter_ has learned.
> 
> ...


----------



## Ae (Apr 28, 2016)

@Rukia Daisy Ridley won't be Lara Croft!


----------



## Swarmy (Apr 28, 2016)

What... no


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Apr 28, 2016)

Bitch needs to raid a fridge for food first.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Wing-Zero (Apr 28, 2016)

Oh I am excited, I have really enjoyed her in all the roles I have seen her play, especially Ex Machia


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Apr 28, 2016)

Good choice. I liked her in The Danish Girl. I think she'll kill it.


----------



## reiatsuflow (Apr 28, 2016)

She's got a quality resume under her belt. Oscar winner.

Then again, jolie had a great resume too when the first tomb raider came out. And also was an oscar winner.

So who knows. Still no good videogame movies. 

It's a shot in the dark. Fingers crossed. Not familiar with Roar Uthaug, but love his name.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 28, 2016)

I'm relieved.  I think Daisy would have been a disaster.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stunna (Apr 28, 2016)

Vikander 

take that, Krory


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Apr 28, 2016)

fuckin hell, THANK BASED GOD its not Ridley 



new girl looks fine, im optimistic


----------



## Skaddix (Apr 28, 2016)

Great Actress But Does She Have The Assets.


----------



## reiatsuflow (Apr 28, 2016)

> Great Actress But Does She Have The Assets.



I think this thread should have at least ten pages discussing how guys want to be turned on by lara in this movie. 

I'll start. I say down with tits, up with ass. A real life woman with big boobs running and jumping and being hardcore lara croft athletic looks ridiculous. Don't get me wrong. Nothing wrong with boobs. But it's high time the lowest common denominator for male audiences move from the t to the a. The ass is the foundation of the body. A girl with a great ass will have a great body. A girl with great tits might not have much when you zoom out. I learned that from a wise old yogi I met on a mountaintop, and it's really helped me achieve in my life.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Apr 28, 2016)

Vikander has neither..

Atleast Jolie had the _ability_ to look like she should be taken seriously. Vikander is so adorable I'd allow her to get a few hits in tbh.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## reiatsuflow (Apr 28, 2016)

She just has to start doing squats.

You don't want her shredded to start, because that's not what the reboot is about. But you also don't want some short 90 pound woman going hi-ya and taking down some six foot tall ghost pirate statue god, or whatever you fight in tomb raider. 

I want this movie to be Revenant with a woman and light supernatural elements. It won't be that, but there's the dream.


----------



## Skaddix (Apr 28, 2016)

reiatsuflow said:


> I think this thread should have at least ten pages discussing how guys want to be turned on by lara in this movie.
> 
> I'll start. I say down with tits, up with ass. A real life woman with big boobs running and jumping and being hardcore lara croft athletic looks ridiculous. Don't get me wrong. Nothing wrong with boobs. But it's high time the lowest common denominator for male audiences move from the t to the a. The ass is the foundation of the body. A girl with a great ass will have a great body. A girl with great tits might not have much when you zoom out. I learned that from a wise old yogi I met on a mountaintop, and it's really helped me achieve in my life.



Well Assets not restricted to Boobs. But yeah the Ass and Legs should impressive.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 28, 2016)

Angelina was a stick figure when she filmed Salt.  And she still did alright.  I think Vikander's body will look fine no matter how much she prepares.


----------



## Pocalypse (Apr 29, 2016)

~Gesy~ said:


> Bitch needs to raid a fridge for food first.



Lmao yeah she needs to gain. 

Jolie in her prime was actually perfect to portray Lara's physique.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Apr 29, 2016)

prime Jolie


----------



## Pocalypse (Apr 29, 2016)

Weiss said:


> prime Jolie

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Apr 29, 2016)

Vikander will do really well.  The too thin thing, I have no worries about it.  We had the same fears when Gal Gadot got the Wonder Woman job.  And that worked out just fine.

This was great news yesterday.  It means I might actually watch this Tomb Raider reboot.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Apr 29, 2016)

well, Gadot IS still too thin-ish for WW


but my dick stopped caring


----------



## Vault (Apr 29, 2016)

At least it's not Daisy, no offence to the poor lass but she wouldn't have been a good fit for Lara 

 lets go

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Skaddix (Apr 29, 2016)

Gadot is too thin but she also has magical powers. Lara doesn't ergo physique more important.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Apr 29, 2016)

idk, Lara might as well have Captain America tier powers from the shit she does in both recent games ...


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (May 2, 2016)

Im still ok with the cast, but my dream actress for new Lara would probably be Lauren Cohan


----------



## Rukia (May 2, 2016)

I wanted Lily James.  But this is hard to argue with.


----------



## Rukia (May 2, 2016)

Seriously want to play a Tomb Raider game now with the character modeled after Vikander.


----------



## The World (May 3, 2016)

~Gesy~ said:


> Bitch needs to raid a fridge for food first.


she has a petite frame

i don't think food will change that


----------



## The World (May 3, 2016)

Vault said:


> At least it's not Daisy, no offence to the poor lass but she wouldn't have been a good fit for Lara
> 
> lets go


that's because Daisy is cute in a little sister way while Alicia is cute in I really wanna fuck that cute chick kinda way


----------



## ~Gesy~ (May 3, 2016)

So is Michelle Rodriguez, but she still scare me 

I'm just saying, appearance wise, she wouldn't be my first choice.


----------



## Ae (May 3, 2016)

@Rukia I thought Lily James and Lily Collins were the same person


----------



## Rukia (May 3, 2016)

Not your fault.  Neither have hit it big yet.  But I have a hard time imagining Collins as Lara.


----------



## Butcher (May 13, 2016)

Am I the only one that expected the girl who motion-captured Lara in the Tomb Raider reboot game to be casted as Lara?

I mean, she looked pretty bangin' in Californication imo.


----------



## Rukia (May 13, 2016)

Hollywood is pretty picky when it comes to female leads in an action movie.  If they consider you a no-name then you have no shot.


----------



## Rukia (May 14, 2016)

The director choice seems risky to me.  Guy is pretty inexperienced.


----------



## RAGING BONER (May 14, 2016)

Video game movie; ergo will be shit no matter who you cast.


----------



## Taylor (May 14, 2016)

Butcher said:


> Am I the only one that expected the girl who motion-captured Lara in the Tomb Raider reboot game to be casted as Lara?
> 
> I mean, she looked pretty bangin' in Californication imo.


yea me too, she fits in much better than vikander


----------



## Rukia (May 14, 2016)

RAGING BONER said:


> Video game movie; ergo will be shit no matter who you cast.


So Assassin's Creed has no chance?


----------



## RAGING BONER (May 14, 2016)

AC is DOA


----------



## Butcher (May 15, 2016)

Witcher's movie will most likely be even worse than both AC and this film.


----------



## Mider T (May 19, 2016)

If only Angie still had that titty


----------



## Rukia (May 19, 2016)

What?  There are people that want Angelina Jolie to play the character again?

I can't believe an opinion like that exists.  The world really is vast and incredible.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (May 20, 2016)

Id take Prime Angie to play in pre reboot Tomb Raider 3


----------



## Mider T (May 20, 2016)

Rukia said:


> What?  There are people that want Angelina Jolie to play the character again?
> 
> I can't believe an opinion like that exists.  The world really is vast and incredible.


This new bitch is ugly!

Reactions: Dislike 4


----------



## Rukia (Feb 6, 2017)

Vikander is looking fit!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Mider T (Feb 6, 2017)

She looks alot better in these pics, a relief.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 6, 2017)

Hell yeah ! I'm sold 

like how the people in the comments are saying "She doesn't have big enough  boobs tho!"


----------



## Ae (Feb 6, 2017)

Fassbender, that lucky bastard.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Rukia (Feb 6, 2017)

She looks like the rebooted video game character.

It is bound to be better than some of the movies coming out this summer.


----------



## The World (Feb 6, 2017)

@Rukia 

Alicia makes my Tomb Raider Rise

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## reiatsuflow (Feb 6, 2017)

The World said:


> @Rukia
> 
> Alicia makes my Tomb Raider Rise



Are you referring to your dick as a tomb raider because it only goes into cavernous abandoned vaginas that few if any men have stepped foot into.

Hug it out man.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Jake CENA (Feb 7, 2017)

Why is an "A cup" tits casted as Lara Croft?


----------



## Rukia (Feb 7, 2017)

The character design changed.  Have you played the new games?  Credit to Alicia.  She got the gig and lived in the gym.  When Scarlett landed Black Widow she chose to live in a Golden Corral.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Punished Kiba (Feb 7, 2017)

Tomb Raider is getting a live action film ?

cool. Might watch


----------



## ThatGreekLady (Feb 7, 2017)

It's going to suck, the story of the TR 2013 game was not even that good and I can see it being 100 times worse in a film.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## reiatsuflow (Feb 7, 2017)

The storyline in videogames is almost uniformly awkward for live action cinema. Even tailor made stuff like metal gear and uncharted. Tomb raider is a property. It's got a name and a recognizable lead, and they can do lots of things with that. Videogame source material is never particularly good for writing and script anyway imo. 

Like I said in the thread before, there's no reason this couldn't be a female The Revenant with some mild supernatural elements. That would be awesome. It won't be that, but it could be.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 7, 2017)

ThatGreekLady said:


> It's going to suck, the story of the TR 2013 game was not even that good and I can see it being 100 times worse in a film.


Is that the script or are you just speculating?


----------



## ThatGreekLady (Feb 7, 2017)

Rukia said:


> Is that the script or are you just speculating?



Well, I'm not sure but it says it's about a young and untested Lara so I assumed it would be about that.

Edit: It looks like she's wearing exactly the same clothes as in the 2013 game. 
Tom Taylorson


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Feb 9, 2017)

Alicia Vikander looks great in those pictures.


----------



## RAGING BONER (Feb 9, 2017)

never liked this shitty franchise and the movies have been even worse

that said, I'll pirate it because i watch utter shit all the time.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Feb 9, 2017)

movies were great since they had Prime Jolie in short shorts and a tight tanktop

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Ae (Feb 9, 2017)

Weiss said:


> movies were great since they had Prime Jolie in short shorts and a tight tanktop


Jolie already passed her prime during Tomb Raider

Reactions: Disagree 2


----------



## Six (Feb 9, 2017)

ThatGreekLady said:


> It's going to suck, the story of the TR 2013 game was not even that good and I can see it being 100 times worse in a film.


It was a good origin story. It was just overshadowed by Bioshock Infinite, The Last of Us and GTA.

But yes, Hollywood will butcher it with retarded creative changes.


----------



## Jake CENA (Feb 10, 2017)

Rukia said:


> The character design changed.  Have you played the new games?  Credit to Alicia.  She got the gig and lived in the gym.  When Scarlett landed Black Widow she chose to live in a Golden Corral.



i played the definitive edition on pc. i haven't gotten my hands yet on RoTR tho. they could have chosen a prettier face. alicia doesn't cut it for me tbh


----------



## The World (Feb 14, 2017)

Nimura Furuta said:


> It was a good origin story. It was just overshadowed by Bioshock Infinite, The Last of Us and GTA.


that and it was generic and cliche


----------



## Rukia (Feb 14, 2017)

I own it.  But still haven't played it.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Mar 27, 2017)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rukia (Mar 27, 2017)

Excellent.  Exactly what I want to see.


----------



## Jake CENA (Mar 27, 2017)

plot twist:


*Spoiler*: __ 



lara croft is actually dreaming. she is in an alternate world and the whole island is actually her FOREHEAD!


----------



## Rukia (Mar 27, 2017)

Come on Cena.  She might not be everyone's cup of tea.  But she isn't bad either.  You want bad?  Compare Marvel Cinematic Universe Gamora to comic book Gamora.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rukia (Mar 27, 2017)

I want to go to the world premiere.  Strings might have to be pulled to accomplish that.


----------



## Pocalypse (Mar 27, 2017)

Downright terrible. Nearly mistook her for the twigs in the background with her chopstick physique 

Don't know what they were thinking with such a bad casting decision. They want Fassbender and Vikander to flop in these video game films? 

Tatiana Maslany >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>
Lauren Cohan >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## RAGING BONER (Mar 27, 2017)

too skinny for my cultural sensitivities...i mean, what am i posta hold on to when i'm flipping her over? or spinning her on my penis like a top?

hard pass

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Mar 28, 2017)

dont disagree with Boner here, Vikander is cute and stuff, but soooo skinny, Im afraid she would break under a breeze  

Reboot vg Lara aint exactly an amazon, but she definitely had more meat on her and all the right curves still and looks sturdier than Vikander 

that said, I will still give this a chance, might turn out good in all important aspects

but I'll be honest, Im waiting for the next TR game more than for this




> First Lara Croft photos & plot synopsis for Tomb Raider reboot
> 
> Official plot synopsis:_ “Seven years after the disappearance of her father, 21-year-old Lara has refused to take the reins of his *global business empire, instead working as a bike courier in London* while taking college classes. Eventually she becomes inspired to investigate her father’s disappearance and travels to his last-known location: a tomb on an island somewhere off the coast of Japan. Suddenly, the stakes couldn’t be higher for Lara, who—against the odds and armed with only her sharp mind, blind faith and inherently stubborn spirit—must learn to push herself beyond her limits as she journeys into the unknown. If she survives this perilous adventure, it could be the making of her, earning her the name Tomb Raider.”_


=/


----------



## The World (Mar 28, 2017)

RAGING BONER said:


> too skinny for my cultural sensitivities...i mean, what am i posta hold on to when i'm flipping her over? or spinning her on my penis like a top?
> 
> hard pass

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Jake CENA (Mar 28, 2017)

being a bike courier makes you superhuman??


----------



## Rukia (Mar 28, 2017)

No one is as skinny as Jolie in Salt.  That takes the cake for skinny action hero.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Mar 28, 2017)

thankfully TR 1 & 2 were filmed while Jolie was still nice and firm


----------



## Rukia (Mar 28, 2017)

I will add though that i don't see a ton of box office potential for this movie.  People aren't going to run to the theatre to see a tomb raider movie.  So it needs to be good, or it will flop.


----------



## Jake CENA (Mar 28, 2017)

tomb raider as a film is boring af. who's she up against? why is she traversing some random island? why??? for what purpose will she get for all these?


----------



## reiatsuflow (Mar 28, 2017)

> Official plot synopsis:_ “Seven years after the disappearance of her father, 21-year-old *Lara has refused to take the reins of his global business empire,* instead working as a bike courier in London while taking college classes. Eventually she becomes inspired to investigate her father’s disappearance and travels to his last-known location: a tomb on an island somewhere off the coast of Japan. Suddenly, the stakes couldn’t be higher for Lara, who—against the odds and armed with only her sharp mind, blind faith and inherently stubborn spirit—must learn to push herself beyond her limits as she journeys into the unknown. If she survives this perilous adventure, it could be the making of her, earning her the name Tomb Raider.”_



Another rich white brown mongrel ethnic looking person too good for their money trying to prove themselves in nature. Be thankful you were born into a business empire, take some goddamn responsibility for your silver spoon and work your empire to do good in the world instead of traipsing around islands to connect with your dead father's spirit of adventure. Millennials!


*Spoiler*: __ 



she looks hot, I'm in, can't wait

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rukia (Mar 28, 2017)

Jake CENA said:


> tomb raider as a film is boring af. who's she up against? why is she traversing some random island? why??? for what purpose will she get for all these?


It's going to be like Temple of Doom and there are going to be cannibal aboriginal people running amok.


----------



## Jake CENA (Mar 28, 2017)

that's just a complete rip off Rukia. the whole premise of tomb raider is stupid.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 28, 2017)

Video games just don't translate.  When are these studios going to figure it out?


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Mar 30, 2017)

Forgot about this one.


http://bitfister.com/…/martialhorror-reviews-everything-ak…/

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rukia (Mar 30, 2017)

Definitely looks the part.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Jun 9, 2017)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jun 9, 2017)

that was kinda fast


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jun 9, 2017)

still more excited for the third game then for this tho


----------



## Detective (Jun 9, 2017)

Weiss said:


> that was kinda fast



That's what she told Huey.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Rukia (Jun 9, 2017)

Even if it sucks, we all win!!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Jul 13, 2017)

> *Tomb Raider star Alicia Vikander teases her version of Lara Croft*
> 
> Lara Croft is finding her roots.
> 
> ...


_Tomb Raider _reboot


----------



## Rukia (Jul 13, 2017)

Hype hype hype.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Jake CENA (Jul 14, 2017)

Her tits look a bit bigger than usual, CGI perhaps?


----------



## GRIMMM (Jul 14, 2017)

Hopeful that this will be decent and not flop hard. I wasn't sure about her being cast as Lara Croft, but with any luck I'll be proved wrong. I haven't read much about it yet, but is the movie following any of the game scripts/stories?


----------



## Rukia (Jul 14, 2017)

Hopefully this is the 2018 Wonder Woman!!

Reactions: Optimistic 2


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Sep 18, 2017)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jake CENA (Sep 18, 2017)

her triceps are bigger than her boobs

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Sep 18, 2017)

Trailer tomorrow?  Excellent news.

Reactions: Like 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Sep 18, 2017)

teaser looks like it was made by Uwe Boll


----------



## reiatsuflow (Sep 18, 2017)

Sex her up a little bit you guys, come on. Wonder woman was magnanimous enough to keep that ridiculous costume. It's lara croft. The first mainstream-sexualized female videogame character. Throw us a bone. 

So far my dick is not impressed. And my dick is impressed with almost anything.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Sep 18, 2017)

Your dick will be fine.  Wait until the full length trailer comes out.


----------



## Jake CENA (Sep 19, 2017)

That's a man wearing a face of a girl


----------



## Sherlōck (Sep 19, 2017)

Not enough boobs.


----------



## Swarmy (Sep 19, 2017)

Pigs!

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## White Wolf (Sep 19, 2017)

It's just a teaser... they haven't CGI'd the tits yet.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Jake CENA (Sep 19, 2017)

those triceps


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Sep 19, 2017)




----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Sep 19, 2017)

well some of these scenes are *literally* lifted from the 2013 game

but instead of Sam, Whitman, Jonah, Roth, Grimm, Alex etc. there is some chinese guy


----------



## Rukia (Sep 19, 2017)

Good cast.  Looks like it could be fun.  New trailer in a few hours.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 20, 2017)

I wasn't thrilled by the action in the trailer.  Too much slow motion.  Too many quick cuts.

Also, the save the world premise is a bit much.

It's a good cast that they have assembled though.

Proceed with cautious optimism.


----------



## GRIMMM (Sep 20, 2017)

An overwhelming "meh" from me.

I hope to be proved wrong when I see it though.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Sep 20, 2017)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Sep 20, 2017)

On In the fense..

Looks questionable


----------



## Rukia (Sep 20, 2017)

~Gesy~ said:


> On In the fense..
> 
> Looks questionable


Give it a chance.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (Sep 20, 2017)

Lara is going to take a lot of abuse in this movie.  Really got beaten the hell up in that two minute trailer.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Sep 20, 2017)

Id rather have third game announcement then this tbh

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (Sep 20, 2017)

Wait, when was the second game?  And is it good?


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Sep 20, 2017)

A one liner


----------



## Rukia (Sep 20, 2017)

Not my favorite franchise.  But always good for about 10 fun hours of gameplay.


----------



## Deleted member 235437 (Sep 20, 2017)

I personally don’t like it when people call a female too skinny, but for the role of Lara Croft, Alicia Vikander I don’t know. She is really thin and I don’t exactly see Tomb Raider in her


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Sep 20, 2017)

Angelina definitely looked the part more


But I can also see the hard work Vikander put into getting fit . She's skinny, but toned and athletic enough to fit the part imo.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Rukia (Sep 20, 2017)

Props to Vikander for trying something different.  Period drama has dominated her schedule the last couple of years.  She probably enjoyed hiring a personal trainer and living at the gym for a few months.


----------



## Skaddix (Sep 21, 2017)

She does look good but the action scenes look a bit too videogamey and that is the problem with videogames they are not great on story, the fun part is playing them and video game movies tend to make you wish you were playing instead.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Overwatch (Sep 21, 2017)

The only thing this chick needs to raid is the refrigerator.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Mider T (Sep 21, 2017)

Skaddix said:


> She does look good


No she doesn't.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Disagree 1 | Dislike 1


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Dec 10, 2017)




----------



## ~Gesy~ (Dec 10, 2017)

Still with the weird neck.


----------



## Aeternus (Dec 10, 2017)

Bad photoshop maybe?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Jan 18, 2018)

I watched the new trailer.

And I want this to be good.  But I think I would settle for a C+ or B- end product.  The story just is too by the numbers and basic.


----------



## Jake CENA (Jan 19, 2018)

Straight-to-DVD tier

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jan 19, 2018)

(Shadow of the) Tomb Raider on PC/PS4 Pro should come out in 2018 hopefully

thats all I need


----------



## Jake CENA (Jan 19, 2018)

Shadow of the Tomb Raider sounds like an add-on dlc lol

Reactions: Old 1


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jan 19, 2018)

The Square Enix TR games are amazing. This looks like a mix of the first two, but the action sequences look a little odd, like the CGI makes it looks like Jungle Japes from DK Country.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jan 19, 2018)

Jake CENA said:


> Shadow of the Tomb Raider sounds like an add-on dlc lol


Id rather buy "addons" than lootboxes

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jan 19, 2018)

~Gesy~ said:


> Still with the weird neck.


It actually looks like it's the light. It's very unnatural and it's accentuating the left cheek and jaw too much and causing your eye to follow a strange path down to the neck and make it look off. They hit the highlights hard next to her eye on that same side and it makes her head shape look weird (and very unsymmetrical). That makes the head looks flatter and the neck feel off.

Also the shadow on the neck looks wrong like the direction of the lights wouldn't cause exactly that.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Feb 6, 2018)




----------



## Rukia (Feb 19, 2018)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Amol (Feb 20, 2018)

Damn she put that work for this role. 
Respect I guess.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mider T (Feb 20, 2018)

A shame this movie is going to flop.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 20, 2018)

Mider T said:


> A shame this movie is going to flop.


It does seem like it will.  There is no momentum at all for this movie.

It has to get good reviews or its dead in the water.


----------



## Aeternus (Feb 20, 2018)

Don't think it will be a box office hit like the Star Wars movies but doubt it is going to be a flop.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 20, 2018)

Depends on the budget.

But Yeah, I've yet to see excitement for this movie.


----------



## Imagine (Feb 20, 2018)

There's no demand for a Tomb Raider movie. This shit is 15 years too late.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Sherlōck (Feb 20, 2018)

Kudos to  Alicia Vikander.

But unlike Jolie she doesn't have what it takes to make me buy a ticket to see it.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 22, 2018)

Sherlōck said:


> Kudos to  Alicia Vikander.
> 
> But unlike Jolie she doesn't have what it takes to make me buy a ticket to see it.


Women aren’t a draw.  Sad but true.


----------



## Jake CENA (Mar 13, 2018)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2 | Winner 1


----------



## RAGING BONER (Mar 13, 2018)

damn, I could have sworn this came out last years

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Mider T (Mar 13, 2018)

1997 graphics are an upgrade in her case.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## reiatsuflow (Mar 14, 2018)

> Yes, the Oscar winner is a Swedish slip of a thing, and having her stand next to — well, any of her co-stars save *Walton Goggins* — makes it clear that all that kick-boxing and wrestling we see her do to set up her mad skillz in the physical realm will convince nobody.
> 
> It’s not physique, it’s physics. She can barely reach the villains she’s spin-kicking left and right, much less deliver the throw-weight to make a punch look like more than a slap.


----------



## Mider T (Mar 15, 2018)




----------



## Imagine (Mar 15, 2018)

Her tits are the least of this movies potential problems. 

Alicia doesn't have the star power to sell tickets.
The director doesn't have notable credit.
The idea of a Tomb Raider movie is seriously dated.
It's a video game movie so many will be skeptical. 

Lara's tits never defined her character, but Alicia definitely seems like a miscast. This movie is obviously based on the reboot games. She's still pretty chesty there and overall had more weight still. Alicia is just very frail even after her workout routine.

Jolie had the body but that shit sucked, too.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Mider T (Mar 15, 2018)

Imagine said:


> Jolie had the body but that shit sucked, too


But the first one didn't flop, which ia why it got a sequel.


----------



## Imagine (Mar 15, 2018)

Mider T said:


> But the first one didn't flop, which ia why it got a sequel.


Because there was demand for it. Back then video game movies had a chance, now they're scoffed off and it's fucking Angelia Jolie.


----------



## Sherlōck (Mar 15, 2018)

Imagine said:


> Her tits are the least of this movies potential problems.



It's one of the main problem.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Imagine (Mar 15, 2018)

Sherlōck said:


> It's one of the main problem.


Sexist

Reactions: Funny 1 | Old 1


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Mar 15, 2018)

She's modeled after the new Tomb Raider who has noticeaby smaller tits.


----------



## Black Leg Sanji (Mar 15, 2018)

Imagine said:


> Because there was demand for it. Back then video game movies had a chance, now they're scoffed off and it's fucking Angelia Jolie.



It was one of the more popular vidya-franchises in the late 90s-early 00s IIRC

But alot has changed in the industry since then


----------



## Imagine (Mar 15, 2018)

Black Leg Sanji said:


> It was one of the more popular vidya-franchises in the late 90s-early 00s IIRC
> 
> But alot has changed in the industry since then


An Uncharted movie would've made more sense. Don't want that either tho


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Mar 15, 2018)

Imagine said:


> An Uncharted movie would've made more sense. Don't want that either tho


Not a good idea imo.

The fact that uncharted is so similar to Indiana Jones will always overshadow it.


----------



## Imagine (Mar 15, 2018)

~Gesy~ said:


> Not a good idea imo.
> 
> The fact that uncharted is so similar to Indiana Jones will always overshadow it.


It would certainly be more in demand than a TR movie now but I agree


----------



## Rukia (Mar 15, 2018)

Better reviews than expected tbh.

Action sequences sound bad.

I will probably check it out.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 16, 2018)

I bought a ticket for Tomb Raider.  And I got to choose my seat.  Every seat in the theatre was available for selection.

So that seems like a bad sign.


----------



## RAGING BONER (Mar 16, 2018)

heard this movie was slow and boring...


----------



## Rukia (Mar 16, 2018)

It's okay.  It's watchable.  The plot is very run of the mill.  But Vikander did well and elevated the material.  And I appreciate the shape she put herself in to play this character.

C+

Reactions: Funny 1 | Informative 1


----------



## ~VK~ (Mar 16, 2018)

i'm sorry, i can't support a flat chested lara croft. i just can't

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## ~VK~ (Mar 16, 2018)

also after assassin's creed failed i've pretty much given up on video game movies. i'll check back in 10 years.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Black Leg Sanji (Mar 16, 2018)

Imagine said:


> An Uncharted movie would've made more sense. Don't want that either tho



I agree if its true that Shawn Levy is directing

His CV doesnt suggest he's able to capture the right tone of Uncharted


----------



## Rukia (Mar 16, 2018)

~VK~ said:


> i'm sorry, i can't support a flat chested lara croft. i just can't


Not a problem.  Looked more curvaceous than you would expect.

Creative camerawork or bra selection may have helped pulled off the illusion.  But I found myself thinking that I expected her to be flatter.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Jake CENA (Mar 17, 2018)

The Last of Us movie would be more interesting


----------



## Pocalypse (Mar 17, 2018)

Tomb Raider = tits

This was obviously going to fail.

Prime Jolie (a very fine specimen mind you so it _maybe _unfair of me to compare her to Vikander who's leagues below prime Jolie) at the very least pulled the look off to a T.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mider T (Mar 22, 2018)

Just saw this.  The British music wasn't doing it for me.

Surprisingly, like The Shape of Water, this was better than I expected.  It was "safe" but it worked out in the end.  The action sequences and dialogue weren't too cheesy and it was simply an enjoyable film.  Competing against Black Panther though...

It set itself up for a sequel; wonder if it'll get a video game adaptation?



Pocalypse said:


> to a T.


You rang?


----------



## Pocalypse (Mar 22, 2018)

Mider T said:


> You rang?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Mar 23, 2018)

We're not even gonna ask why you have this gif cocked and ready.


----------



## Pocalypse (Mar 23, 2018)

~Gesy~ said:


> We're not even gonna ask why you have this gif cocked and ready.



Stole it from your HDD


----------



## Mider T (Mar 23, 2018)

Pocalypse said:


> Stole it from your HDD


Wait, so she's like 12?

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Mar 23, 2018)

Looking more closely...she may in fact be underaged

Reactions: Optimistic 2


----------



## Pocalypse (Mar 23, 2018)

Mider T said:


> Wait, so she's like 12?


----------



## ~VK~ (Mar 23, 2018)

~Gesy~ said:


> Looking more closely...she may in fact be underaged


you would know

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MartialHorror (Mar 23, 2018)

The movie wasn't bad...but it wasn't very good either. It seems like their ambitions were less "Let's make a really good video game adaptation" and more "Let's not make the worst video game adaptation". 

It's strange how this contrasts with "Assassin's Creed", which I feel had greater ambitions and genuinely tried to be a special experience that went beyond basic entertainment...but then fell on its face so gruesomely that I kind of hate it more for its efforts...even though I also respect it more for its efforts...It's a strange conundrum. 

Best video game movie is still "Mortal Kombat", in my opinion.


----------



## Mider T (Mar 23, 2018)

MartialHorror said:


> Best video game movie is still "Mortal Kombat", in my opinion


Nope!  Street Fighter: The Legend of Chun-Li


----------



## Rukia (Mar 24, 2018)

They played it too safe. They needed a bigger budget. And they needed a better action director.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Mar 24, 2018)

MartialHorror said:


> The movie wasn't bad...but it wasn't very good either. It seems like their ambitions were less "Let's make a really good video game adaptation" and more "Let's not make the worst video game adaptation".
> 
> It's strange how this contrasts with "Assassin's Creed", which I feel had greater ambitions and genuinely tried to be a special experience that went beyond basic entertainment...but then fell on its face so gruesomely that I kind of hate it more for its efforts...even though I also respect it more for its efforts...It's a strange conundrum.
> 
> Best video game movie is still "Mortal Kombat", in my opinion.


Silent Hill movies are pretty spot on. First RE isn’t bad either. 

But honestly I hate the first two Tomb Raider movies and the old games. If this is like the new games (which are amazing) then I’ll like it probably.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Mar 24, 2018)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> But honestly I hate the first two Tomb Raider movies and the old games. If this is like the new games (which are amazing) then I’ll like it probably.


Yeah, some of the scenes in this movie were copied almost exactly the way it was displayed in the games.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Mar 24, 2018)

~Gesy~ said:


> Yeah, some of the scenes in this movie were copied almost exactly the way it was displayed in the games.


I’m going to go check this out. I kind of swore I’d see it. And I’m hyped about this new game


----------



## MartialHorror (Mar 24, 2018)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Silent Hill movies are pretty spot on. First RE isn’t bad either.
> 
> But honestly I hate the first two Tomb Raider movies and the old games. If this is like the new games (which are amazing) then I’ll like it probably.



The first "Silent Hill" was one of the better ones, although the 2nd one sucked. I disagree on the first Resident Evil, which while being an actual movie in contrast to the sequels- which were all video games pretending to be movies, was still pretty weak. 

"Prince of Persia" was aight, I guess.



Mider T said:


> Nope!  Street Fighter: The Legend of Chun-Li



I hope you're trolling me...


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Mar 24, 2018)

MartialHorror said:


> The first "Silent Hill" was one of the better ones, although the 2nd one sucked. I disagree on the first Resident Evil, which while being an actual movie in contrast to the sequels- which were all video games pretending to be movies, was still pretty weak.
> 
> "Prince of Persia" was aight, I guess.
> 
> ...


Scott Pilgrim is video game adjacent. Does that count? 

That’d be my best. 

And best anime/manga based movie is Edge of Tomorrow.


----------



## MartialHorror (Mar 24, 2018)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Scott Pilgrim is video game adjacent. Does that count?
> 
> That’d be my best.
> 
> And best anime/manga based movie is Edge of Tomorrow.



lol, no. I actually don't like Scott Pilgrim myself, although I understand its appeal. 

"Edge of Tomorrow" was pretty great. Off the top of my head, the only other anime adaptation I can think of that was exceptional was..."Death Note"...The first two Japanese ones, not the netflix one. Then again, "Dragonball: The Magic Begins" was pretty amazing...


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Apr 12, 2018)

~Gesy~ said:


> new Tomb Raider who has noticeaby smaller tits.


 






too bad this flopped .. RIP vidya movies


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Apr 12, 2018)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> too bad this flopped .. RIP vidya movies

Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## Mider T (Sep 5, 2019)

Surprisingly this is getting a sequel.

Why is this not linked in the directory though?!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Sep 6, 2019)

Mider T said:


> Surprisingly this is getting a sequel.
> 
> Why is this not linked in the directory though?!


I need to see the first one


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 28, 2022)




----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jul 28, 2022)

we now get bigger tits

Reactions: Lewd 1


----------



## Mider T (Jul 28, 2022)

Another reboot...alot of Ls.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 29, 2022)

Just shelve this for ten years or so.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jul 29, 2022)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> we now get bigger tits


I hope the tits are even smaller next time, just for you.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Jul 29, 2022)

Vikander was a good tomb raider. But it is hard to be remembered as good when the movie you are in isn’t good. That’s what let her down imo. Same with the Bourne franchise.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 29, 2022)

I don't remember if it was good or not. It was just..extremely regular.


----------



## Mider T (Jul 29, 2022)

I enjoyed the movie.  I thought she was a fine Lara Croft.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jul 29, 2022)

Rukia said:


> Vikander was a good tomb raider. But it is hard to be remembered as good when the movie you are in isn’t good. That’s what let her down imo. Same with the Bourne franchise.





~Gesy~ said:


> I don't remember if it was good or not. It was just..extremely regular.


I doubt that it is as bad as game movies we got when I was growing up. People are just kind of used to better nerdy franchise stuff. After all the comic book movies that have been good it's hard not to wonder why games can't get their shit together.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 29, 2022)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> I doubt that it is as bad as game movies we got when I was growing up. People are just kind of used to better nerdy franchise stuff. After all the comic book movies that have been good it's hard not to wonder why games can't get their shit together.


Yeah it's good entertainment.  I wouldn't call it a bad movie especially as a video game film.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jul 29, 2022)

~Gesy~ said:


> Yeah it's good entertainment.  I wouldn't call it a bad movie especially as a video game film.


I still need to watch it, but I had a few friends who enjoyed it enough. A friend of mine (who is also named Laura, but you know spelled the way people spell it) really loved the games because she grew up with them and she enjoyed the movie. 

I actually really love the new games more than anything else TR I ever tired. I remember getting super into the first game.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jul 30, 2022)

The movie was just too mediocre to be worth maintaining as a franchise, at least this far out. I thought the actress was pretty solid, but I can't remember a damn thing what happened within the movie itself. 

I think the problem with this -- and the newest Resident Evil movie -- is that games have become so cinematic that making live-action movies these days feel kind of redundant. I'd rather the movies just take the concept and do their own thing with it, with enough easter eggs and nods to the games to appease the fans, without being a complete recreation of them.

The original "Tomb Raider", "Resident Evil" movies, etc weren't good... but at least they provided their own experiences.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jul 30, 2022)

MartialHorror said:


> The movie was just too mediocre to be worth maintaining as a franchise, at least this far out. I thought the actress was pretty solid, but I can't remember a damn thing what happened within the movie itself.
> 
> I think the problem with this -- and the newest Resident Evil movie -- is that games have become so cinematic that making live-action movies these days feel kind of redundant. I'd rather the movies just take the concept and do their own thing with it, with enough easter eggs and nods to the games to appease the fans, without being a complete recreation of them.
> 
> The original "Tomb Raider", "Resident Evil" movies, etc weren't good... but at least they provided their own experiences.


The original Tomb Raider movie was pretty terrible to be honest. It was just...like yeah no. Resident Evil 1 I honestly kind of enjoyed. It wasn't amazing, but I remember it had some cool visuals and a new cast so it was kind of different. It felt pretty Resident Evil despite the story changes.


----------

